# Kobe on Stephen A Smith's Radio Show, Wants to be traded



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Continuing a week that has been as close to unforgettable as any in the Lakers' rich history, Kobe Bryant has said he wants to be traded from the Lakers.
> 
> "I would like to be traded, yeah," Bryant told ESPN radio. "Tough as it is to come to that conclusion there's no other alternative."
> 
> ...


You can listen to it here: www.espnradio.com


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

so far, no "breaking news"... just Kobe talking about the latest Shaq vs Buss junk.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

WOW... Kobe just said "he'd like to be traded". WOW!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2886927


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

Man, sad day sad day... I dont know what to say now..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

....**** Mitch...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

who's this insider? kobe said he knows who it is, but he won't reveal it. is it mitch? jim buss? Man, I really don't see a fix to this. Jerry Buss does not liked to be called out like this in public. man, what a horrible day for this franchise. :sigh:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

Man, wtf us fans do to deserve this?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

Look on the bright side, at least Kobe said it now. It'd be worse if we waited until after the draft or after free agency begins. At least now you could possibly get a top draft pick and a very good player for him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

I'm a Kobe guy but he's lying and acting like he was lied to and his heart is so broken blah blah blah. 

I wouldn't trade his *** I'd force him to play and opt out and leave money on the table , he's not gonna do that he'll have been 14 years into the league at that point. No way he'd bail out on a contract with that much left he'd never make that up in free agency. 

Lakers have all the cards. 

I'd fire Mitch and make some moves and that would be it.

No way the franchise from a business standpoint can let Kobe and Shaq go for spare parts. 

This is terrible. 

I've lost a lot of respect for Kobe and the organization.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*



B_&_B said:


> Look on the bright side, at least Kobe said it now. It'd be worse if we waited until after the draft or after free agency begins. At least now you could possibly get a top draft pick and a very good player for him.


yeah, I guess your right.
how bout Roy and the #1 for kobe? :biggrin:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*



jazzy1 said:


> I'm a Kobe guy but he's lying and acting like he was lied to and his heart is so broken blah blah blah.


I agree. I know kobe's frustrated (we all are), but this just sound like an excuse to get out of here. f*** it, I've said it before, kobe is not bigger than this franchise. 


oh, and I really think Jim Buss is the mastermind behind all this. the way he called kobe out on the radio a few weeks ago n stuff. I wouldn't be suprised if he was the "insider". I seriously might change my team colors when he takes over the franchise.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

I want to hate on Kobe right now but if all the stuff he said is true then I understand where he is coming from. C'mon Cleveland, you know you want Kobe instead of Lebron!!! (yeah right)


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

Man this is shocking news...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

Trades that work according to ESPN's Trade Machine:

Rudy Gay and Pau Gasol for Kobe

A resigned Rashard Lewis, Collison, and Ridnour for Kobe


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

this is one ****ed up ownership... lies lies lies...

where are you cuban?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*



General Mamba said:


> Abouuuuut Face



lmao


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*

Man Kobe, I dont know what to say. I have always supported you, defended you against critics, even rationalized some of your bad shot selection. I never blamed you for Shaq or Mitch's crappiness. 

What the ****! You pass yourself off as a warrior and then tuck tail and run when things dont go your way instantly. Now you ask to be traded just to make it more difficult to get fair value for you. You ***** at Mitch and Buss for lack of communication, then you go on my nemesis Stephen A's radio show and ask to be traded, That is hypocrisy.

You are not now, and never will be greater than this franchise. Why cant you just be the man and the player that we all know you can be.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

instantly? he waited 3 years and the lakers are in no positive direction


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is just horrible...of course, I'll always root for the Lakers no matter what happens...but if Kobe's not with this team next year, then it's just going to be so strange...


----------



## Mohamed_#8 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*



jazzy1 said:


> I'm a Kobe guy but he's lying and acting like he was lied to and his heart is so broken blah blah blah.
> 
> I wouldn't trade his *** I'd force him to play and opt out and leave money on the table , he's not gonna do that he'll have been 14 years into the league at that point. No way he'd bail out on a contract with that much left he'd never make that up in free agency.
> 
> ...


Bingo.

I lost 50% of the respect I had for Kobe after he cheated on his wife, and now I've lost the other 50%.


----------



## Mohamed_#8 (Jan 24, 2006)

I want Yao Ming, Lebron James (I doubt that one) or Amare Staudemire.

Noone else will do.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Kobe was just on with Dan Patrick and changed his tune a little in regards to being traded. With Dan Patrick, he said that if they made big moves to improve the team then "it would help the situation". He said that his agent has informed the Lakers of his wishes to be traded.


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

don't expect much in a trade, considering buss and kupcheck have absolutely no leverage. if kobe had demanded the trade behind closed doors your team would be in a better bargaining position. not to mention the no trade clause, which gives kobe the power to squeeze their balls even tighter knowing he can veto any trade he doesn't like. u guys better keep your expectations reasonable on a return.

hehe... how about VC, Boki Nachbar, Josh Boone and the #17 pick? what... is that vomit chunks in your mouth from contemplating that? get used to it, cause thats the type of deal you will probably end up with....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

All I have to say is...**** you Kobe..Go to hell. I hope we win a championship without your sorry ***.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> This is just horrible...of course, I'll always root for the Lakers no matter what happens...but if Kobe's not with this team next year, then it's just going to be so strange...


It wont be strange. It will be like Shaq leaving. This is actually exciting. We are going to get some fresh pups in here. And we could finally clear some salary..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> It wont be strange. It will be like Shaq leaving. This is actually exciting. We are going to get some fresh pups in here. And we could finally clear some salary..


Im afraid that not gonna happen


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe isnt going anywhere. He lit the fire under the collective asses of owners and management alike.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Kobe isnt going anywhere. He lit the fire under the collective asses of owners and management alike.


i agree!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah after hearing him on with Dan Patrick it looks as if he was posturing somewhat. I think there's very little chance he's traded. 

But this is a game of chicken though, will Jerry Buss pull the trigger and shake up management and appease the Kobe/PJ side of things or will Buss just refuse to trade Kobe make him honor his contract and DARE him to leave 40 mill or so on the table those last 2 years after he's been in the league 14 years and his free agent money value is severly decreased. 

If Kobe wants to leave with the most leverage forcing a trade now makes the most sense. 2 years from now he'd be forced to stay under contract.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Dunbladekilla, you bring up a good point. But the Lakers should be careful and not say that they are going to honor his request, which they did w/Shaq, which got them about 30 cents on the dollar.

If I were Mitch, I would try to get young studs for him and try to get a package...

DAL=Josh Howard, Devin Harris, expirings and picks
CHA=Okafor, Morrison, Gerald Wallace/#7 pick
CHI=Hinrich, Deng, #9 pick, expirings
MIL=Bogut, Redd, #6, expirings


One other thing of note here that lessens the chance he would be traded...I believe he has a $13M trade kicker in his deal.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Fire Mitch before any trade! If trading Kobe improves the team do it, I don't want to see some ******* trade where Mitch trades Kobe for three bench warmers


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

These are my thoughts about the situation: 
I was a Laker fan before today and I will still be a Laker fan if Kobe is traded
I was a Kobe fan yesterday and I will still still be a Kobe fan if Kobe is traded

Nothing changes. I was want a better GM, because this franchise is not going anywhere with Mitch at the helm.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I heard his interview with Dan Patrick and it didn't exactly sound like he was taking back what he said about wanting to be traded.

Let's just deal him to Chicago. This should work for both teams...

*Lakers Trade:*
Kobe Bryant
Brian Cook
Sasha Vujacic
Maybe a future pick or the 19th pick this year

*Bulls Trade:*
Kirk Hinrich
Ben Gordon
Tyrus Thomas

The Bulls have Kobe Bryant, Chris Duhon, Luol Deng, Ben Wallace, Thabo Sefolosha, Andres Nocioni and the 9th pick.

Lakers...
PG: Kirk Hinrich...Jordan Farmar
SG: Ben Gordon...Maurice Evans
SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton
PF: Tyrus Thomas...Vladimir Radmanovic...Ronny Turiaf
C: Andrew Bynum...Kwame Brown

Hell, we're good to go.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

That lineup doesnt look that good to me.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*



jazzy1 said:


> I'm a Kobe guy *but he's lying* and acting like he was lied to and his heart is so broken blah blah blah.
> 
> I wouldn't trade his *** I'd force him to play and opt out and leave money on the table , he's not gonna do that he'll have been 14 years into the league at that point. No way he'd bail out on a contract with that much left he'd never make that up in free agency.
> 
> ...


jazzy1, you cannot allow speculation of one's intention to dictate your emotions. Declaring Kobe is lying and then using that as a reason to lose respect is wrong and you know it.

Any fan that says a team should a hold a player hostage is just a selfish as the player they're accusing. No matter how a fan feals, the players are people too; nobody should have to stay in an unstable environment (whether they asked for it or not) - and you'll be a fool to not call the Lakers an unstable environment. Nobody will see it this way, but it took a lot of courage for Kobe to do this. Kevin Garnett and Paul Pierce are right now rotten in their environment because they do not want to be put in a situation where they are the bad guys. Kobe has gotten to a point where he is willings to take all of that baggage - I believe anybody would if trust is the issue in the organization they are with now.

It stinks but it's business and it isn't worth taking it out a on the team or the player on a situation that should have nothing to do mine or your lives.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Kobe to be on Stephen A Smith's radio show with "breaking news"*



dannyM said:


> this is one ****ed up ownership... lies lies lies...
> 
> where are you cuban?



Agree.


Though most Laker fans still supports Kobe, some also view the FO as the lesser evil in this situation after Kobe mouthed off. I can understand Kobe's situtation, here's a guy with a tremendous pressure of bringing a championship trophy in LA after previouslyt winning 3 consecutive titles, yet the dude has nothing to show for it but 2 early playoff exits, an "insider" backstabbing him, and to make matter worst, a very uncertain roster situation and a incompetent GM in the mix.



I believe that he was promised a contender will be built around him and fast forward to present times and what does he have?...I mean when Shaq signed with LA, Jerry West was very active in making sure Shaq is surrounded with the right players, and what does Buss and Mitch Kupchak done to make things easier for Kobe? 



I mean damn, Kobe wants to be the man,sure, but he definitely did not ask for a Kwame Brown and Smush Parker type of supporting casts. He did not ask for a 19 Y/O prospect backing up a draft bust. Deals could be had, but the FO has offered nothing but conflicting actions. "We Want to build a contender NOW" but "We cannot ship a 19 y/o center because he has a very promising future"




We dont know Kobe personally, but we dont have to know him on that level to determine his passion and competitive fire to win, thats why I dont blame him for being frustrated and finally opening up in public about his feelings in this situation. 



If you are the best player in the league, you show your commitmment and undying professionalism to your employer and fans alike. You play your heart out every night but the very people that has the authorithy to make changes has done nothing but give you empty promises and a pile of lies and excuses to make the situation better, ask yourself would you really want to stay? 



If a trade does materialize, Kobe will be viewed as a quitter for good, a player who failed, Kobe knows this and I dont think he's ready to face that.



Kobe will stay, Phil Jackson still has one year left in his contract, and there's no way Kobe will abandon Phil, especially if Phil himself made it clear that he only came back for Kobe. I can only wish that this will wake things up and shake the FO, and I sincerely hope this time they will not give him another bunch of lies and a half arse approach in making the Lakers better.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I heard his interview with Dan Patrick and it didn't exactly sound like he was taking back what he said about wanting to be traded.
> 
> Let's just deal him to Chicago. This should work for both teams...
> 
> ...


That's a nice lineup, except it'll never win titles. The best bet is to find a big man. Could have had Boozer. Baron. Artest. Maybe even KG. The Lakers FO continues to fail.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Kobe's just putting fire under managements ***. 

They need to step up and be accountable and he's making sure they are on the front lines like him.

Kobe is a master at working the angles. I used to despise his tactics, but now I admire him!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Man this is awful. I hope Kobe is simply pushing Buss to the brink. I really don't want to withstand a decade of rebuilding. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't put us through that management. Do what needs to be done.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

well if he doesnt want to be here, I see no point in keeping him. Trade him to the bulls.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Sad thing is, Buss is currently busy facing misdemeanor charges.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kenneth makes a good point though. If we're going to trade Kobe, fire Mitch before hand so he can't **** it up like the Shaq trade.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

well if we were to do that, wed have to have a gm that wasnt a noob allready inplace so he doesnt end up pulling a mitch.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kenneth makes a good point though. If we're going to trade Kobe, fire Mitch before hand so he can't **** it up like the Shaq trade.


How the hell was the Shaq trade a F--- up?

We got Lamar Odom, Caron Butler and Jordan Farmar.

That was a great deal for us. Imagine if we had kept Butler. He is a 20+ppg scorer who also gets 7-9rpg. We wouldn't have to worry about acquiring that second scorer. And don't say that he wouldn't have blossomed with Kobe on the team because you're wrong. He began to blossom at the end of the season when he averaged something like 22 or 23ppg over the last 18-20gms.

The F--- up was the Kwame Brown deal...why doesn't anyone realize this?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Some deals proposed by Bill Simmons from ESPN...

Atlanta...
1) Joe Johnson, Marvin Williams, Tyronn Lue, #11 pick for Kobe and VladRad
2) Joe Johnson, Josh Childress, Tyronn Lue, #3 pick for Kobe and VladRad

Chicago...
Luol Deng, Ben Gordon, Victor Khryapa, #9 pick for Kobe

Phoenix...
Shawn Marion, Leandro Barbosa, Marcus Banks, Atlanta's 2008 first for Kobe and VladRad

Boston...
Theo Ratliff (big expiring), Al Jefferson, Gerald Green, #5 pick, Minnesota's future first for Kobe

Dallas...
Josh Howard, Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse for Kobe

Those are some pretty good deals, but I'd have to pass on the Phoenix and Dallas ones. If we dealt with Phoenix, I'd want Amare and Barbosa for Kobe and various pieces (VladRad, Evans, Cook, etc.). Dallas? Howard is good, but it'd be better to get Howard, Harris and future picks.

The deal with Chicago is clearly the best out of this bunch. Farmar, Gordon, Deng, Odom, Bynum and the #9 pick (Acie Law? Julian Wright? Joakim Noah?) would be a great nucleus.

Chicago would be left with Hinrich/Kobe/Nocioni/Thomas/Wallace...good enough to be a favorite for the Eastern crown and possibly a title.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah the bulls sounds the best. but they'd be giving up too much, im not sure if they'd be willing to part with those players.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How the hell was the Shaq trade a F--- up?
> 
> We got Lamar Odom, Caron Butler and Jordan Farmar.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I understand that we needed a presence down low, but Kwame Brown was not the right guy.

I still can't believe we had an opportunity at Baron Davis, Carlos Boozer, and Jason Kidd, and screwed up all three times.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Agreed. I understand that we needed a presence down low, but Kwame Brown was not the right guy.
> 
> I still can't believe we had an opportunity at Baron Davis, Carlos Boozer, and Jason Kidd, and screwed up all three times.


Baron could have been had for next to nothing. The Hornets were ready to ship him to any destination, next day air. We'd simply have to pay for shipping and handling. Kidd would have cost us Bynum, who I have soured on a bit. Boozer would have cost us Butler but he's a better player than Kwame Brown is. Much better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pinball said:


> Baron could have been had for next to nothing. The Hornets were ready to ship him to any destination, next day air. We'd simply have to pay for shipping and handling. Kidd would have cost us Bynum, who I have soured on a bit. Boozer would have cost us Butler but he's a better player than Kwame Brown is. Much better.


Boozer was a free agent though, so we could have possibly kept Butler. Imagine if we somehow got Boozer and then last season, had Kidd.

PG - Kidd
SG - Kobe
SF - Odom
PF - Boozer
C - Mihm

Just imagine...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Boozer was a free agent though, so we could have possibly kept Butler. Imagine if we somehow got Boozer and then last season, had Kidd.
> 
> PG - Kidd
> SG - Kobe
> ...


NO, I believe We didnt have money to sign Boozer. It was Butler for Boozer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well...either way...we could have that starting lineup right now...keyword: could.


----------

